# Litespeed Archon C1or C1R ISP piece



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a piece of the seat post they cut off laying around, i am looking for a 2cm piece, from a C1 or C1R. I bought a used frame, the seat is the correct height, but if in the future i want to raise it, i have none of what the original owner cut off to fit, and honestly i think the 5mm spacers that FSA gives you with the seat mast topper look like crap against the UD finish of my C1R. Thanks for the help in advance guys.


----------



## mile26point2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you still looking for a piece for your C1? I have a 2011 Litespeed (ML) Archon C1 on order and it should be in next week. Can't promise anything, but if I have to cut off some of the seat post, I can give you the scrap if you still need it. Again, don't know if I'll need to trim it yet or not. I'm 5'11.5" and ordered a ML, not sure if that gets your hopes up or not. Let me know, be glad to help.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

mile26point2 said:


> Are you still looking for a piece for your C1? I have a 2011 Litespeed (ML) Archon C1 on order and it should be in next week. Can't promise anything, but if I have to cut off some of the seat post, I can give you the scrap if you still need it. Again, don't know if I'll need to trim it yet or not. I'm 5'11.5" and ordered a ML, not sure if that gets your hopes up or not. Let me know, be glad to help.



Yeah, that would be great, i have a C1R with the integrated seat mast, if that is what you are getting and have a spare piece around 2cm or a little bigger, that would be awesome!! Thanks for the reply!!


----------

